# Common path of Travel vs. Travel Distance



## Oreosh8ke (Dec 10, 2018)

In an R-2 building with 2 exits on the 4th floor: 

I'm a bit confused with the code. Do we take the travel distance from the most remote point per CBC 1017.2? or is this after the Common path of travel? 

Also, if per table 1006.3.2(2), Stories with one exit or access to one exit for other occupancies, how is there a common path of egress travel distance? 

Any help would be helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2018)

Some very good reading ::


http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/code_corner/The Code Corner No. 10 - Means of Egress.pdf


http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/code_corner/The Code Corner No. 29 - Travel Distance.pdf

Some more light reading when you need it::


http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/default.html


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2018)

Travel distance would include cpt.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2018)

And if you want some heavier reading:::


https://www.amazon.com/Applying-Building-Code-Step-Step/dp/1118920759

No I am not the author, I am not that smart


----------



## Oreosh8ke (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks for your reply! That helps greatly!


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2018)

Oreosh8ke said:


> Thanks for your reply! That helps greatly!




For your second question::

From the wise one::



For Section 1021.2, it is because it refers to Table 1021.2, which has its own travel distance criteria. If you'll notice, the travel distance stated in the table is fairly close, if not identical, to the CPET requirements.

For Section 1015.1, the _Commentary _is not clear and I think it could have been worded much better. When a space that is _allowed _to have one exit, then CPET does not _technically _apply; _HOWEVER_, if the distance to an exit exceeds the CPET distance per Section 1015.1, Item 2, then it is no longer a space with one exit since two are now required. In reality, CPET does factor in the design of each space, even if it is only to see if the maximum distance is exceeded in order to determine if two exits need to be provided.


Also from wiser ones;


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/common-path-of-travel.5395/


----------

